# 30 Beta Testers Wanted for Official MIUI V5 for HTC One!



## hzl (Oct 9, 2013)

Hey, guys. Official MIUI V5 has been ported to HTC One!! They're looking for beta testers now. Go apply if you're interested: http://en.miui.com/thread-10342-1-1.html

Here's their official message:



> Hey MIUIers,
> 
> We are working on MIUI V5 for HTC One!!! And it will be tested by MIUI BETA TEAM this Friday.
> 
> ...


----------

